# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κατασκευή  κλούβας στην Αμερική

## steliosflorida

Μετά από τόσες κατασκευές που είδα ζήλεψα και είπα να φτιάξω και την δική μου κλούβα πτήσεις για τους φτερωτους φίλους μου..... Έχουμε και λέμε μάκρος 5 μέτρα φάρδος 2.30 μέτρα και υψος 2 μέτρα..περιμένω εντυπώσεις και όλες ή συμβουλές δέκτες..

----------


## steliosflorida

και το κοψιμο αρχισε

----------


## steliosflorida



----------


## steliosflorida



----------


## steliosflorida

ετοιμος ο σκελετος

----------


## steliosflorida

ετοιμη και η προσοψη

----------


## steliosflorida

το βραδυ θα βγαλω μερικες ακομα...πως σας φενεται μεχρι στιγμης η κατασκευη???

----------


## stefos

Εντυπωσιακό!!!! Απλετος χώρος , τα πουλιά θα αισθάνονται σαν να μην έφυγαν απο την φύση ποτε!!!
Συγχαρητήρια!!

----------


## jk21

οτι και να πουμε .... αξιος χωρος για τα πουλακια !!!

εισαι φλοριδα ,αρα η σκεπη να ειναι πανελ πολυουρεθανης ή αντιστοιχο μονωτικο υλικό ως προς την επιδραση του ηλιου 

να διασφαλισεις ξεχωρους χωρους ,για ειδη που δεν εχουν τις ιδιες διατροφικες απαιτησεις πχ  περισσότερους ή λιγοτερους λιπαρους σπορους 

να εξασφαλισεις ελεγχομενη αναπαραγωγη την αντιστοιχη περιοδο ,δηλαδη να εχεις χωρους ειτε προσωρινους μεταφερομενους (να μπορεις να μεταφερεις εντος ζευγαρωστρες και να τις ξαναβγαλεις οταν δεν θα χρειαζονται   ) ή να μπορεις να στηνεις προσωρινα φτιαχτες εντος κλουβας .Σιγουρα να μην υπαρχει ανεξελεγκτη αναπαραγωγη ,που μπορει να οδηγησει σε ενδοζευγαρωματα μεταξυ ιδιων αιματων 

Να βαλεις φυσικο περιβαλλον εντος ,που ομως ευκολα θα καθαριζεται ή θα αλλαζει αν λερωθει 


και παλι μπραβο !!!

----------


## wild15

Tελεια κατασκευη!!!Πολλα συγχαρητηρια!!!!

----------


## geo_ilion

πολυ ωραια κατασκευη Στελιο πολλα μπραβο και καλη συνεχεια

----------


## nikolaslo

Παρα πολυ καλη κατασκευη συγχαρητήρια.

----------


## an.nicolaou

πολύ ωραία κατασκευή. με προβληματίζει λίγο το ύψος. αν οι ζευγαρώστες είναι ψηλά ίσως να έχεις πρόβλημα ηλιακής ακτινοβολίας.

----------


## steliosflorida

Θα μείνει σαν κλούβα πτήσης μόνο  Ή ζευγαρωστρες θα μείνουν στο γκαράζ εκεί που της Έχω..Από πάνω ΘΑ μπει λαμαρίνα και θα βάλω μόνωση από κάτω.. Αλλά και η θερμοκρασίες εδώ δεν πάνε πάνω από 38 βαθμούς

----------


## mai_tai

Απιστευτη κλουβαρα..-Μια μικρη Κιβωτος..για τα μικρα σου-να εισαι καλα να τα χαιρεσε φιλος!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ καλή δουλειά και με αγάπη! 
Τι πουλάκια θα φιλοξενήσει μέσα ?

----------


## steliosflorida

Καναρίνια... Αλλά σκέφτομαι άμα μπορώ να βάλω μέσα και τα 
Zebra finches που έχω....

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Καναρίνια... Αλλά σκέφτομαι άμα μπορώ να βάλω μέσα και τα 
> Zebra finches που έχω....


Μάλιστα πολύ ωραία να σου ζήσουν! 
Απλά να σε παρακαλεσω να μην βάλεις τα δύο είδη στο ίδιο κλουβί ... Μπορείς να χωρίσεις ένα κομμάτι και να βάλεις τα zebra finches ...
Να το θυμάσαι αυτό πως ποτέ διαφορετικα είδη μαζί για λόγους όπως διαφορετικές διατροφικές συνήθειες , διαφορετικοί χαρακτήρες κτλ
πρόσεξε το αυτό ...
Καλή συνέχεια και περιμένουμε πολλές φωτογραφίες  ::  :Party0003:

----------


## steliosflorida

ΟΚ Ευχαριστώ ..Θα βάλω ένα χώρισμα για τα zebra finches..

----------


## kostaskirki

Παρα πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη! Μαπραβο Στελιο!
Τυχερα τα πουλακια σου!!

----------


## jk21

Στελιο εχοντας προγραμματισει απο πριν πως θα το κανεις ,αν χρειαστει τελικα ,δοκιμασε αρχικα (μιλαμε παντα για περιοδους εκτος αναπαραγωγης ) συνυπαρξη zebra finches και καναρινιων και παρατηρησε αν τα finches ενω τους εχεις ταιστρες με δικο τους μιγμα  ( οπου θα εχουν και κει αλλα μικρο ποσοστο καποιων λιπαρων σπορων ) ,αυτα πανε και τρωνε λιπαρους απο των καναρινιων .Αν αυτο δεν συμβαινει ,μπορεις εκτος περιοδου αναπαραγωγης ,να τα εχεις μαζι ,αρκει ο αριθμος τους να ειναι τετοιος που να μην μαλωνουν για χωρους κουρνιασματος ( εκτος απο φυσικα κλαδια που ισως βαλεις ,φροντισε να υπαρχει και συστοιχια με κοτοναθρα ξεχωρα για τα δυο ειδη

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πραγματικά απίστευτος χώρος για τα πουλιά! Σε συγχαίρω για την όλη προσπάθεια!!!

----------


## blackmailer

καλά εντάξει...απλά έμεινα με το στόμα ανοιχτό και τα μάτια γουρλωμένα!! συμφωνώ σε αυτό που είπε ο Δημήτρης να δοκιμάσεις για περιόδους εκτός αναπαραγωγής να δοκιμάσεις να τα έχεις όλα μαζί εάν και εφόσον τα ζεμπράκια δεν τρώνε τους λιπαρούς σπόρους των καναρινιών και προτιμούν το δικό τους μείγμα!

----------


## Gardelius

Στέλιο συγχαρητήρια !!!!  

Ειναι πραγματικά αξιέπαινη  η προσπάθεια σου αλλά και οι ανέσεις που θα προσφέρεις στα φτερωτά σου φιλαράκια ! 


Στον πάτο τι θα έχεις ;   και πάλι μπράβο !!!!  :winky:

----------


## steliosflorida

Κάτω έχει τσιμέντο  Και σκέφτομαι να το καλύψω με άμμο...

----------


## Gardelius

> Κάτω έχει τσιμέντο  Και σκέφτομαι να το καλύψω με άμμο...


Ωραια !

Ο καθαρισμός όμως πως θα γίνεται ; 

Θα αλλάζεις την αμμο ή έχεις κάτι άλλο στο μυαλό ;

----------


## steliosflorida

εχω αφησει τρυπα σε μια γωνια ωστε να μπορει να καθαριστει με το νερο.

----------


## steliosflorida

ολη η κλουβα ειναι διαιρομενη σε κοματια 1,20χ180

----------


## steliosflorida

και μερικεσ ακομα απο σημερα

----------


## steliosflorida

και αυτα ειναι η  security που εχω για καλο και για κακο

----------


## G.T

ευλογια......να εχεις τον χωρο.....να εχεις τον.χρονο....και να πιανουν τα χερια σου....και τοτε κανεις θαυματα....συνχαρητηρια στελιο.....

----------


## steliosflorida

Ευχαριστώ πολύ προσπαθώ να δώσω Την καλύτερη άνεση στους φτερωτους φίλους μου...

----------


## steliosflorida

Τη δέντρα μπορώ να βάλω μέσα στην κλούβα ώστε να έρχεται λίγο προς το φυσικό περιβάλλον...

----------


## serafeim

Εκτος την κλουβα που ειανι τελεια και σιγουρα θα την χαρουν ιδιαιτερα!!!
Εχω να πω πως ερωτευτηκα τους σεκιουριταδες σου!!!! ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!

----------


## jk21

Οτι και να βαλεις ,ισως στο λερωνουν στην πορεια ,αλλα θα ριχνεις και κανενα κλαδεμα 

Η ελια ειναι ιδανικη ,αρκει να βρεις εκει που εισαι 




το leyland επισης πολυ καλο (ή καποιο συγγενικο ειδος ) αλλα να ξερεις οτι αυτο πρεπει να το βαλεις στο εδαφος ,γιατι αλλιως ευκολα πιανει μυκητα  και θελει ραντισμα 
με alliete (ουσια fosetyl ) καθε ανοιξη ,κατι που σημαινει οτι για καποιες εβδομαδες (και δυστυχως εν μεσω αναπαραγωγης την ανοιξη ) θα πρεπει να το αφαιρεις απο το χωρο .Στο εδαφος σπανια αρρωσταινει 





δες περισσοτερα εδω

http://extension.uga.edu/publication...m?number=B1229

----------


## steliosflorida

ΝΑΙ ελιά εδώ δεν πιάνει  Θα ψάξω από τα άλλα...

----------


## ninos

Στέλιο πολλά μπράβο για τον χώρο !! Όλα ειναι τέλεια !!!

----------


## steliosflorida

Καμία ιδέα τη μπορώ να κάνω Για ταιστρες ???και σκέφτομαι να βάλω αυτόματο σύστημα για νερό..

----------


## mrsoulis

Πολλα συγχαρητηρια μπραβο σου... Εγω επειδη το ψαχνω και για μενα και εχω δει αρκετες παρομοιες κλουβες φιλων δυο πραγματα ηθελα να σου θεσω υποψη... Ενα ειναι να σκεφτεις ενα προθαλαμο για να γλιτωσεις τις αποδρασεις και το δευτερο εχει να κανει με τα φυτα... Ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι οσα φυτα εχει βαλει τα εχουν φαει τα μονα που δεν τρωνε ειναι η δαφνη και το κυπαρισακι που απο οτι ειδα εχεις στον κηπο σου... Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## steliosflorida

Για τον λόγο τον αποδράσεων ή πόρτα είναι δύο φύλα...άμα θέλω να μπαίνω ΘΑ χρησιμοποιώ το κάτω αλλά άμα θέλω να βάλω κάτι μέσα μπορώ να ανοίξουν και τα δύο μαζί..

----------


## mrsoulis

Και αυτο ειναι μια λυση μπραβο αν το εχεις σκεφτει θα βρεις και τροπο να το αντιμετωπισεις... Πολυ καλη δουλεια και παλι μπραβο!!!

----------


## mparoyfas

ποσα πουλακια τον αριθμο θα εχουν την τυχη να φιλοξενηθούν στη κατασκευή ;

----------


## steliosflorida

Τελικά στην κλούβα θα μπούνε μόνο τα καναρίνια που είναι 34 στο σύνολό... Τα zebra finches θα παραμείνουν στην κλούβα που είναι στο γκαράζ..

----------


## Efthimis98

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!! Καλύτερα μόνα τους τα καναρίνια!  :Happy: 
Περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία να δούμε το τελικό αποτέλεσμα... πιστεύω , είμαι σίγουρος, πως θα είναι εκθαμβωτικό!  :winky:

----------


## G.T

πολλα τα πουλια.....θα χρειαστει σε βαθος χρονο καλη διαχειρηση για να μν ζευγαρωνουν αδελφια και γονεις με παιδια μεταξυ τους.....κατα τα αλλα ο χωρος απλα τελειος............

----------


## steliosflorida

και τα εργα συνεχιζονται μερα νυχτα

----------


## steliosflorida

> Πολλα συγχαρητηρια μπραβο σου... Εγω επειδη το ψαχνω και για μενα και εχω δει αρκετες παρομοιες κλουβες φιλων δυο πραγματα ηθελα να σου θεσω υποψη... Ενα ειναι να σκεφτεις ενα προθαλαμο για να γλιτωσεις τις αποδρασεις και το δευτερο εχει να κανει με τα φυτα... Ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι οσα φυτα εχει βαλει τα εχουν φαει τα μονα που δεν τρωνε ειναι η δαφνη και το κυπαρισακι που απο οτι ειδα εχεις στον κηπο σου... Καλη συνεχεια!!!


 αυτη ειναι η πορτα που εχω

----------


## steliosflorida

τωρα μια ερωτηση μπορω να χρησιμοπειησω αυτο για να πατηθρες????? ειναι σιδερο και δεν ξερω αν κανει

----------


## stefos

Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός να σου πω, προσωπικά δεν θα τις εβαζα, το σίδερο είναι σκληρό για τα πόδια τους
καλύτερα πλαστικό και ακόμα καλυτερα ξύλο , επίσης το σίδερο οξειδώνεται και ίσως εχεις 
προβλήματα τοξικωσης . Συγχαρητήρια ακόμη μια φορά για την κατασκευή , υγεια στα χέρια σου !!!!

----------


## G.T

ξυλο βαλε.....οχι σιδερο....χωρια την οξυδωση και την σκληρωτητα θα τραυματιζονται κιολας οτν θα τριβουν τις μυτες τους....αγορασε αν βρεις η φτιαξε μονο σου μα τα χερια σου μια χαρα πιανουν.....

----------


## mrsoulis

καλυτερα ξυλο απο οσο ξερω και εγω και μαλιστα με διαμετρο καταλληλη για να μπορουν να το αγκαλιασουν ολο με το ποδι τους... μια καλη και οικονομικη λυση ειναι να παρεις καβιλιες με 1 ή 1,2 cm διαμετρο απο ενα μαγαζι που πουλαει ειδη κιγκαλεριας ή DIY επιπλα ή ξυλεια για επιπλα...

----------


## jk21

Περιμετρικα στα καγκελα θα βαλεις ξυλινες πατηθρες ,ειτε με καμβιλιες ή ακομα καλυτερα αν βρεις καταλληλα φυσικα κλαδια και ο τροπος να τις κατασκευασεις βρισκεται εδω

*Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου!*



δες εδω καποιες που εχουν φτιαξει στο παρελθον μελη μας 

οπως ο Ανδρεας ο amastro




ή και καποια παλιοτερη προταση 








Ομως θα σου ελεγα σε αποσταση 1 μετρου απο τα δυο ακρα δεξια και αριστερα  ,να βαλεις απο μπροστα προς τα πισω (για να πετανε απο το ενα εως το αλλο ) πατηθρες απο σχοινι 



με σφιχτο πλεξιμο ,ωστε να ειναι αδυνατη η εισοδος παρασιτων στο εσωτερικο του και να μην ξυνετε ευκολα .Αν βρεις ολολευκο ή καποιο με ανοιχτο χρωμα ,ειναι το ιδανικοτερο .Στα ακρα που θα προσθεθει στα καγκελα ,να εισαι σιγουρος οτι αν υπαρξουν καποια στιγμη ψειρες στο κλουβι , θα πανε να αραξουν στο τριμμενο μερος του και θα μπορεις ευκολα να αντιληφθεις την υπαρξη τους 

Σε εκεινο το σημειο ,εξωτερικα στα καγκελα ,θα ενσωματωσες (με προστασια να μην βρεχεται ) και ενα κομματι 5 χ 5  ποντους γκοφρε χαρτι συσκευασιας




οπου σιγουρα θα πανε να φωλιασουν στη διαρκεια της ημερας 


Αν βαλεις και στο κεντρο της κλουβας ή σε 2-3 μερη καποια δεντρα (ζωντανα ή τον γυμνο καθαρισμενο κορμο τους ,ακομα και με τα λεπτα κλαδια του ) 

εισαι υπερπληρης 


Το σχοινι θα το βγαζεις μια φορα καθε 15 μερες (και αν δεν βαριεσαι και νωριτερα ) και θα το πλενεις  με υγρο για τα πιατα και λιγες σταγονες χλωρινη (να μενει μεσα να μουλιαζει ,μετα τριψιμο με σφουγγαρι και μετα πολυ καλο ξεπλυμα και μουλιασμα σε καθαρο νερο για λιγη ωρα )  και στη θεση του θα βαζεις καποιο αλλο  καθαρο .Οταν θα ερθει η ωρα πλυσιματος του νεου , θα βαζεις το πλυμμενο παλιο  .Βασικα πιστευω οτι θα λερωνει σε μεγαλυτερο διαστημα και οχι τοσο συχνα (ειδικα αν για κουρνιασμα υπαρχουν και οι παρηθρες τριγυρω ) ,αλλα θα το δεις στην πραξη

----------


## steliosflorida

αυτο εδω ειναι το ξερω..το παχος του ειναι  1.27 ειναι καλο???

----------


## jk21

Καπου εκει .Αν θελεις βαλε και του 1 cm για ποικιλια

----------


## steliosflorida

ευχαριστω..και την καλημερα μου

----------


## jk21

οπαααααα !!!

φραπεδια στο αμερικα .... 

Αχ αθανατε Ελληνα  !!!!

----------


## steliosflorida

ναι το ασπρο το μπλε και ο φραπες πανε μαζι :cool:  :cool:  :cool:

----------


## orion

μπράβο φίλε εξαιρετική δουλειά... αν το είχες αυτό στην Ελλάδα τώρα θα πλήρωνες και φόρο χαχαχα  :winky:  καλή επιτυχια...

----------


## steliosflorida

σκεφτομαι αυτο για ποτιστρα

----------


## jk21

δες εδω τι ειχε κανει ο Βασιλης 

*Αυτόματο πότισμα σε κλούβα - Automatic birds watering system.*

----------


## steliosflorida

> σκεφτομαι αυτο για ποτιστρα


Απλώς αυτό δεν χρειάζεται φλοτερ για να δουλέψει το βάζεις κατευθείαν στη βρύση

----------


## jk21

και δουλευει αυτοματα; περιγραφεις τον τροπο;

----------


## steliosflorida

αυτο ειναι το μεγαλο  εγω θα παρω το μικρο..

----------


## kostaskirki

Ωραιο συστημα!
Ωρε τι δειψα την ειχαν τα κοτοπουλα!!

----------


## jk21

σταματα να βγαζει μολις πεσει συγκεκριμενο βαρος νερου και ξεκινα οταν το βαρος φυγει;

----------


## steliosflorida

ναι ετσι δουλευει.. και αυτο που λεω να παρω ειναι για κοτοπουλια οποτε ειναι πιο ρυχο..

----------


## jenia21

Φτιάξε και ένα βραχότοπο με νερό να τρέχει με μια μικρή λίμνη όπου θα βάλεις μια αντλία με φίλτρο για να ανακυκλώνει το νερό και από 5 αστέρων ξενοδοχείο γίνεται αμέσως 7,8,9,και βάλε.Πολλά μπράβο για την κατασκευή σου.

----------


## antonisveria

Στελιο πραγματικα οτι και να πω ειναι πολυ λιγο.......μπραβο σου,εχεις φτιαξει ενα υπερ λουξ ξενοδοχειο για τους φιλους σου.......να τα χαιρεσαι φιλε μου.....

----------


## steliosflorida

Ευχαριστώ πολύ προσπαθώ ότι καλύτερο..

----------


## G.T

εγω στελιο δεν σχολιαζω αλλο γιατι με εχεις κανει να σκασω απο την ζηλια μου να ξερεις.... :Happy0187: δεν ειμαστε ρε παιδι μου στο ιδιο επιπεδο.....ομπαμα σαμαρας ενα πραγμα :Scared0016:

----------


## steliosflorida

Ένα να σου πω όταν το έφτιαχνα οι γείτονες με ρώτησαν άμα κάνω γκαράζ για τα αυτοκίνητα...πάλι καλά που δεν είναι σαν το Ελλαδιστάν εδώ....

----------


## mrsoulis

στο ίδιο επίπεδο δεν είμαστε σίγουρα άλλα μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε και όλα... και εμείς εδώ παρά τα πολλά και δύσκολα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουμε εγώ βλέπω η αγάπη μας και η φροντίδα για τα φιλαράκια μας είναι ανεπανάληπτη... τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό εισπράττω από τους περισσότερους εδώ σε αυτή την παρέα!!!

----------


## steliosflorida

Έτσι είναι φίλε μου δεν είναι το που είμαστε.. αρκεί να αγαπάς αυτό που κάνεις και εδω μέσα Έχω δει πάρα πάρα πολλούς που προσφέρουν ότι μπορούν και στα κατοικίδια τους αλλά βοηθούν και τους υπόλοιπους σε αυτή την παρέα.

----------


## mrsoulis

και ιδιαιτερα αν πας στην ενοτητα οπου χαριζονται ζωα και πραγματα βλεπεις την καταννοηση και την αλληλεγγύη αυτου του λαου... αλλα να μην μακρυγορουμε... περιμενουμε νεες φωτογραφιες...

----------


## steliosflorida

Ερώτηση: όπως βλέπεται η κλούβα είναι κάτω από δέντρα άμα βάλω τρία φύλλα από την πλαστική την λαμαρίνα  που μπαίνει ήλιος λέτε να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.. ο ήλιος την χτυπάει από  της 8-10.

----------


## stefos

Νομιζω πως αυτός ο Πρωινός ήλιος δεν είναι δυνατός και θα κανει καλό στα πουλάκια !

----------


## mrsoulis

εγω στη θεση σου θα εβαζα και στην επανω μερια ενα κομματι plexi-glass για να αυξησω τις ωρες με φως της ημερας ετσι κι αλλιως τα πουλια δεν ειναι χαζα ενα κομματι μονο θα περναει ηλιος στο υπολοιπο οταν θελουν θα μπορουν να προστατευτουν στην σκια...

----------


## nikoslarisa

παρακολουθώ το θεμα σου με αυτή την υπέροχη κλουβα κ θελω να σου πω συγχαρητήρια.βλεπω ότι εχεις πολλα δεντρα από εξω κ μαλιστα μεγαλα..ο ηλιος κανει πολύ καλο κ είναι λιγες οι 2 ωρες μονο που λες ότι βλεπει την κλουβα..από πανω προσπαθεισε να βάλεις  πολυκαρβονικο  διαφανο σε μεγαλο μερος της σκεπης ώστε να εχεις αρκετο φως πανω από όλα κ μετα κ ηλιο τις 2 ωρες που αναφέρεις...πριν βαλεις οποιαδιποτε σκεπη πρωτα περνα κουνελοσιτα κ μετα την σκεπη σου(γνωμη μου),καλη συνεχεια ευχομαι..(μιν φοβάσαι τον ηλιο εχω εκτροφειο στην ταρατσα μου κ το βλεπει ο ηλιος ολη μερα,φτανει μεσα οσο εχει κ εξω.εχω δει μεχρι 43 βαθμούς μεσα κ εξω από τον χωρο μου)

----------


## steliosflorida

πως σας φαινονται η ταιστρες που φτιαχνω.Ακομα δεν τελειωσαν  αλλα μια ιδεα..

----------


## jk21

η ιδεα ειναι τελεια και ειναι βαση σχεδιασης τετοιου τυπου ταιστρων  ,απλα με προβληματιζει λιγο το αιχμηρο του πλαστικου ,στα σημεια που θα μπαινουν τα κεφαλια των πουλιων (οχι οταν θα τα βαζουν ηρεμα ,αλλα σε πιθανο τσακωμα ,ποιο θα το πρωτοβαλει )

δοκιμασε να το περνας πολυ γρηγορα με φλογα αναπτηρα ,μηπως πετυχαινεις χωρις να χαλας το σχημα (σε ενα αλλο πλαστικο ) να στρογγυλοποιεις ελαχιστα περιμετρικα την επιβανεια του πλαστικου .Βασικα στην πραξη μπορει να μην υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα ,αλλα ειπα να το επισημανω

----------


## steliosflorida

Όλες η τρύπες θα της τρίψω με γιαλοχαρτο ώστε να μην υπαρχτ αυτή η πιθανότητα τραυματισμού..

----------


## jk21

Αν μπορεις να το κανεις (δεν το εχω δοκιμασει σε πλαστικο τοσο λεπτο ) τοτε οκ

----------


## steliosflorida

Δεν είναι λεπτό έχει 2 χιλιοστά πάχος

----------


## orion

> πως σας φαινονται η ταιστρες που φτιαχνω.Ακομα δεν τελειωσαν  αλλα μια ιδεα..


άψογος!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Επισης ενας τροπος να εξομαλυνεις τα γρεντζια ειναι και να τα καψεις με ενα φλογιστρο απλως ισως να σου μαυρισει λιγο και να μη δειχνει και τοσο ομορφο.... εγω παντως θα εκανα μια δοκιμη... καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## steliosflorida

μπηκε και η σκεπη πρωχοραμε  σιγα σιγα

----------


## mrsoulis

μπράβο πολύ όμορφη γίνεται να συνεχίσεις με την ίδια όρεξη... καλη συνέχεια!

----------


## ninos

πολύ ωραία κατάσταση !!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

και βλέπεις έτσι και τα χρώματα ανάλογα ελληνικά... ιδιαίτερα τώρα που είναι και στη μόδα :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι μεγαλούργημα!!  :Happy:  Μπράβο σου!!!!
Θα γίνει τέλεια, ειδικά όταν και ο περίγυρος της κλούβας φτιαχτεί ανάλογα, δε συμφωνείς;;  :winky:   :Big Grin:

----------


## steliosflorida

Ναι μόλις τελειώσει η κλούβα μετά θα φτιαχτεί το γύρω-γύρω να ομορφαίνει λίγο..το μόνο που μου λείπει είναι ήβρα για να προλάβω να τα φτιάξω..

----------


## mrsoulis

Σκεψου και την ωρα που θα χρειαζεσαι για να τα συντηρήσεις μετα!!! Καλη συνεχεια παντως...

----------


## bkourou

Πολύ ωραία!!!  Πόσα πουλιά και τι είδος θα φιλοξενήσει;

----------


## steliosflorida

> Πολύ ωραία!!!  Πόσα πουλιά και τι είδος θα φιλοξενήσει;


34 καναρινια  απλα... θα μπουνε μεσα..

----------


## mrsoulis

μπράβο καλή συνέχεια και περιμένουμε να τη δουμε..... και να την ακουσουμε :Happy:  με τους κατοίκους της μέσα....

----------


## steliosflorida



----------


## mrsoulis

πανέμορφο.... να φτιάξεις τωρα και ενα υποστεγάκι να βάλεις το τραπεζάκι με την καρέκλα σου να τα απολαμβάνεις...!!!

----------


## steliosflorida



----------


## orion

μαγεία  :winky:

----------


## steliosflorida

Μπήκε και  στο ΚΛΟΥΒΊ

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πω πω πω δωμάτιο ολόκληρο !!
Τώρα άρχισε να ψάχνεις ωραία μεγάλα κλαδιά για να μπουν αλλά και κορμους για τον πάτο !!!
Καλή συνέχεια !!

----------


## steliosflorida

μπήκαν και μερικά κλαδάκια πως φαίνεται ώς τώρα Πρέπει να αλλάξω τίποτα???

----------


## vasilis.a

θα προτεινα να βαλεις παροχη νερου μεσα στην κλουβα.με βρυση κανονικα.θα την χρειαστεις πολλες φορες.στο λεω γιατι ειμαι παθων.

----------


## mrsoulis

μπράβο πολύ ωραια συνεχίζετε η κατασκευή σου... πραγματι μια βρυσούλα είναι απαραιτητη μου το εχουν επισημάνει και μενα φιλοι που ειχαν τετοιες κατασκεύες... επίσης χρήσιμη θα είναι και μια σχαρα από κουνελόσυρμα όπυ θα μπορεις να αφήνεις διάφορα λαχανικα και αυγα για τα πουλάκια σου... επίσης χωρις να γνωριζω τον προσανατολισμό της κλουβας πιστευω καλό θα ηταν τα κλαριά να τα βλέπει ο ήλιος για να λιάζονται τα πουλάκια όσο χρειάζεται... καλη συνέχεια να έχεις...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βάλε σχοινιά να πηγαίνουν απο την μια μεριά μέχρι την άλλη πλευρά!
Πιο χαμηλά όμως όχι τόσο όσο τα κλαδιά .. να έχεις γενικά πατηθρες σε διάφορα ύψη και παχοι !!!
Καλή συνέχεια και εύχομαι να το γεμίσεις οοοολο ...!!

----------

